# Doug For President!



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Normally politics is off limits, but can we please keep this one?!?!








PDX Doug for Pres.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

loved it! and WILL be using it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*OH, YEAH!!!*









Take a flyer...give new meaning to *The West Wing*!!

*Vote early & often!!!*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I will send in my absentee ballot!









MaeJae


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

He's got my vote!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Alright finally someone to vote for, now my question, who will be his running mate?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> who will be his running mate?


I hereby nominate Wolfie!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

skippershe said:


> who will be his running mate?


I hereby nominate Wolfie!! 








[/quote]

Ahhhh, yes....now I understand the special trip out west and the first "meeting".


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

[topic="0"]http://www.inews3.com/play.php?first=&last=outbackers[/topic]

Copy/paste if link dont work.


----------

